# Monitor Strong enough for use in barn?



## Joyceb (Apr 17, 2008)

I've seen people mention using monitors in their barns to hear what is going on from the house. Can anyone advise me about a monitor that is strong enough to use in a steel pole barn and transmit into a house with steel siding? probably 55 feet away.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I would also be interested to know! 

I tried "googling" (is that really a word yet?) all reviews on baby monitors, but we are such a small town that I'd have to order online (we only have 1 small Walmart store), and then it'd be a nightmare to exchange or return via mail if it didn't work right. Plus the one's that had good reviews were quite expensive, upwords of $200 for some! Yikes!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use the cheapy walmart $35 variety. My barn is a metal shed, my house doesn't have metal siding tho... It works fine! The box says its good for up to 400 feet. I used this one when I would work outside when my kids (human variety) were napping so that I would know when they woke up so I could come in. It worked like a charm pretty much everywhere on my property. The one I am using now is the fisher price one that lights up when there is noise. Hope that helps.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have great reception from the walmart brand...I'm more like 120 ft from my barn...which is wood (some vinyl siding) and about 80 years old. When you decide to upgrade to video system (and you will) :roll: don't go for a wireless system though, didn't work here.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good to know about the wireless video thing, I've been wondering if it would work for me or not... will probably just run the darn cable when I am ready for that.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I also just used a baby monitor


----------



## Joyceb (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you all! I will check out the inexpensive ones then


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I still use my $5 Fisher Price baby moniter from the thrift store....my barn is wood with a steel roof and about 200 feet from my living room. Works great and I also just started using a wireless camera too....works very well. Walmart special...$80. for the camera.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I got my WalMart baby monitor out, and use it...it is about 300 feet from the house, and works great. Get one at WM, and if it doesn't work, take it back.


----------



## Joyceb (Apr 17, 2008)

liz said:


> I also just started using a wireless camera too....works very well. Walmart special...$80. for the camera.


Great to hear it works - my shopping list just keeps growing!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

sweet! good to know the walmart cam will work... better than spending several hundred on something only to have it fail.


----------

